# Hello Martial Arts friends !



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

I am a 43 years old Martial Arts Instructor from Germany and I am glad to join this community   My main styles are Kick-Boxing, Boxing and Muay Thai. I also practised Taekwondo, Krav Maga, Kung-Fu and as a child Judo. Looking foward for good conversation !


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome German coach and happy posting


----------



## bydand (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope to see alot more from you here and look forward to your insights.


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy your stay..


----------



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

bydand said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk. Hope to see alot more from you here and look forward to your insights.


 
Thank you bydand. Hey, you are just one day younger then me.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard German Coach!  It's great to have you with us.  :wavey:


----------



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you all for welcoming me !!

Here is a photo of me teaching my daughter Boxing:


----------



## Drac (Dec 30, 2006)

Excellent...


----------



## bydand (Dec 30, 2006)

German Coach said:


> Thank you bydand. Hey, you are just one day younger then me.





German Coach said:


> Here is a photo of me teaching my daughter Boxing:



Well great thing did happen in September of that year! 

That photo is a treasure!  The perfect picture of a happy little girl and her equally happy father, times like that are to be remembered forever.  I have 4 boys about the same age, and know what it feels like to have them start to train with me.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome, and beautiful photo!


----------



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

bydand said:


> Well great thing did happen in September of that year!
> 
> That photo is a treasure! The perfect picture of a happy little girl and her equally happy father, times like that are to be remembered forever. I have 4 boys about the same age, and know what it feels like to have them start to train with me.


 
Thank you. She is very interested in learning the MA. My son is too young to start, but I help him stretching while changing his diapers


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2006)

Those are awesome pictures!!

But...not sure about that ball cap sir, we might have to get you properly dressed.  

In a Boston Red Sox cap, of course.


----------



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Those are awesome pictures!!
> 
> But...not sure about that ball cap sir, we might have to get you properly dressed.
> 
> In a Boston Red Sox cap, of course.


 
Uhps..... I am not a baseball fan - it was just to sunny this summer in Germany


----------



## bydand (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah have to agree with Carol the Yankees cap has to go.  But the Red Sox, nope, have to go with talent and style like the Detroit Tigers. 

GermanCoach looks like we both started the family side of life a bit later, my youngest is 3 and the oldest is almost 9.  Cute kids you have, should be proud.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Those are great pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

bydand said:


> GermanCoach looks like we both started the family side of life a bit later, my youngest is 3 and the oldest is almost 9. Cute kids you have, should be proud.


 
Thanks. Are the kids in your profil yours ? Also cute kids you have. 

Well, untill my mid thirties I wasn´t interested in kids. Only in Martial Arts, travelling and partys :drinkbeer  Then my former employer wanted to force me to move to Berlin and so I quit my boring meaningless office job to became a Stay at home dad. My wife works (and earns much more money then I did in my last job) and I raised my daughter from birth on. I love this life as a househusband, because of the freedom. But now with two kids is much more stress.

Caring about babys and doing Kick-Boxing - this is yin and yang :yinyang:


----------



## zDom (Dec 30, 2006)

Those pics warmed my heart 

Thanks for sharing!

(and a big welcome to MT!)


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to your posts.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the pics of your kids.  You have beautiful children and should be very proud.

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2006)

Willkommen to MT

And that is just about the extent of my knowledge of the German language.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## German Coach (Dec 30, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Willkommen to MT
> 
> And that is just about the extent of my knowledge of the German language.


 
Thanks ! I am thankful and glad for this *opportunity* to improve my knowledge of the English language.


----------



## bydand (Dec 30, 2006)

German Coach said:


> Thanks. Are the kids in your profil yours ? Also cute kids you have.
> 
> Well, untill my mid thirties I wasn´t interested in kids. Only in Martial Arts, travelling and partys :drinkbeer  Then my former employer wanted to force me to move to Berlin and so I quit my boring meaningless office job to became a Stay at home dad. My wife works (and earns much more money then I did in my last job) and I raised my daughter from birth on. I love this life as a househusband, because of the freedom. But now with two kids is much more stress.
> 
> Caring about babys and doing Kick-Boxing - this is yin and yang :yinyang:




I know exactly what you mean.  When we started having children my wife and I sat down and decided that one of us would always be home with them because we didn't want a daycare facility to raise them.  She made more money than I did (and I hated my boss) so I stayed home with the boys for several years.  I am still at home 3 or 4 days a week with the little guys while she is at work, but with her new schedule I can go out and work on my own to keep some of my sanity.  I work with a partner and make my own schedule.  I work when I want, for as long as I want, and where I want.  Then also get to take the Ruffians fishing the days I'm not working.  The oldest is going to be nine in a few days and we still have never paid a dime for daycare.  And yes those are my oldest two in my profile photo.  Raising children, best difficult job you will ever love.  All respect to you for making the decision to stay at home with them.


----------



## MJS (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## German Coach (Dec 31, 2006)

bydand said:


> I know exactly what you mean. When we started having children my wife and I sat down and decided that one of us would always be home with them because we didn't want a daycare facility to raise them. She made more money than I did (and I hated my boss) so I stayed home with the boys for several years. I am still at home 3 or 4 days a week with the little guys while she is at work, but with her new schedule I can go out and work on my own to keep some of my sanity. I work with a partner and make my own schedule. I work when I want, for as long as I want, and where I want. Then also get to take the Ruffians fishing the days I'm not working. The oldest is going to be nine in a few days and we still have never paid a dime for daycare. And yes those are my oldest two in my profile photo. Raising children, best difficult job you will ever love. All respect to you for making the decision to stay at home with them.


 
Hi bydand, thank you for showing me respect ! Same to you ! Yes this was exactly what my wife and I also wanted. No day care for our kids ! The only disadvantage for me as a man is that I don´t have contact to the mothers staying at home. But thank the internet and Skype I have enough communication. In the evenings I do the Martial Arts, sometimes as an instructor, sometimes as a student in a new art (Krav Maga). Sometimes I also work as a film extra if I can managed that with two kids.

Keep on daddying


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

It's been years since I was in Germany.  Visited Bonn a few times while I was posted over there.  Unfortunately, I was more interested in drinking and chasing women to get much exposure to the MA community over there, but did do a littl Aikido in Berlin.

Jeff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2006)

German Coach said:


> Thanks ! I am thankful and glad for this *opportunity* to improve my knowledge of the English language.


 
http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr
Lachen heraus loud (but I think it is suppose to be laut, isn't it?) :lol:

Yep took a semester of German in college and that is all I can remember, just another fine example of an American College student (past tense... WAY past tense). 

Again, Welcome to MT
And thanks for the link


----------



## edd15 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello, 

New here too.  Not new to Karate, practicing on and off for 30 years.  Not at the moment.  Last style was American open style with an orange belt.  Let's hear from others in West Florida

Edd


----------



## dragonswordkata (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard, and some great pics! I do have to suggest a hat change, I vote Red Sox! lol


----------



## Drac (Dec 31, 2006)

edd15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> New here too. Not new to Karate, practicing on and off for 30 years. Not at the moment. Last style was American open style with an orange belt. Let's hear from others in West Florida
> 
> Edd


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT..I'm sure the Fla MA's will check in soon enough...Looking forward to you posts..


----------



## German Coach (Dec 31, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> drinking and chasing women
> Jeff


 
That is the hardest Martial Art in the world  

What did you do in Germany ?


----------



## German Coach (Dec 31, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> http://babelfish.altavista.com/tr
> Lachen heraus loud (but I think it is suppose to be laut, isn't it?) :lol:
> 
> Yep took a semester of German in college and that is all I can remember, just another fine example of an American College student (past tense... WAY past tense).
> ...


 
Thanks for welcoming me !

"lauthals lachen" would be right  

My school English was very mean. I improved my knowledge by travelling very often to the US, UK and Ireland (as a single with more money  . I also watch my DVD´s in English, listen to AFN worlwide and so on. From 1994 to 1995 I taught Martial Arts for kids at the American Embassy Association in Bonn but now they all in Berlin. What a pity.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 31, 2006)

German Coach said:


> That is the hardest Martial Art in the world
> 
> What did you do in Germany ?


I was in the U.S Army, in the Berlin Brigade.  Did manage to take more than a few classes at the Free University there.  That got my German pretty good pretty quick.  Alas, it's gone way downhill in the too many years since then.

Jeff


----------



## matt.m (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome to MT, great pics by the way.


----------

